# show me what you've bought thread!



## babydevil1989

there was one of these on here when i was pregnant with my son, so thought it would be a great idea to do another one (even tho it may not be a success! :wacko:)

i got these today (bibs are really bright but the light in my bedroom is rubbish!!)



and these - 



so what have you bought?! :thumbup:


----------



## hardatworkmom

I love yard sales and craigslist and so I have purchased a stroller/car seat combo, a bouncer, bedding for the crib, a carrier, and misc clothing. I have found great deals and refuse to pass them up :winkwink:


----------



## cupcakekate

absolutely love those dinosaur babygros!!! where are they from??


----------



## highhopes19

Even though im not pregnant any more and have a not so little baby lol I still love these types of threads :D 

Love the dinosaur baby gros!! So cute! X


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

When we finally start buying ill be posting.. I love threads like this!
& the dino sleepsuits are awesome we are obsessed with them in our house

X x


----------



## babydevil1989

Sorry my phone broke so not been on!
They are from Sainsburys!! Love sainsburys clothes!

I got the cutest little soft dungarees from next but will have to take a pic tomorrow!!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

These are just newborn and 0-3 sizes. I decided to take a picture before washing them. The larger sizes still have tags and got shoved in a huge bag since I don't have enough hangers. I'm pretty fortunate in that I actually didn't pay for any of this. I mostly buy cloth diapers.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/goomiez/Photos/Maternity/DSC06334_zpsa67f06f2.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/goomiez/Photos/Maternity/DSC06335_zpsa4f369aa.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/goomiez/Photos/Maternity/DSC06337_zps91b8c89d.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/goomiez/Photos/Maternity/DSC06338_zpse9022f5d.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/goomiez/Photos/Maternity/DSC06339_zpsb5337d8e.jpg


----------



## babydevil1989

wow those clothes are gorgeous!x


----------



## +tivethoughts

Can't wait to find out what we are having so I can start buying. We have lots of newborn and 0-3 in unisex colours and a ton of boys clothes. So if its a boy...we won't be buying much at all...but if its a girl, I'll be posting in here for sure! 

Gorgeous dino babygros babydevil and wow what a bright and pretty selection of clothes, fortune cooki!


----------



## Amygdala

Fortune Cooki, I LOVE the green babygro with the flower and bee? Where's it from? And why can't I be in the states dammit?!


----------



## babydevil1989

i got this from next -

https://cdn.next.co.uk/Common/Items/Default/Default/Publications/G88/shotview/3206/133-708-G88s.jpg

iv also won some next babygros on ebay today! also got some dribble bibs from sainsburys £2!!


----------



## babydevil1989

oh and some totsbot reusable nappies x


----------



## Aurora_rose

This is what i bought our little one as a coming home outfit
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 20


----------



## babydevil1989

so cute x


----------



## CLH_X3

babydevil1989 said:


> i got this from next -
> 
> https://cdn.next.co.uk/Common/Items/Default/Default/Publications/G88/shotview/3206/133-708-G88s.jpg
> 
> iv also won some next babygros on ebay today! also got some dribble bibs from sainsburys £2!!

My mil bought this for our lo ... Very cute... She got a 3 pack of tops aswel


----------



## highhopes19

Aurora_rose said:


> This is what i bought our little one as a coming home outfit

Lol that's brilliant!! Love it! Xxx


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Amygdala said:


> Fortune Cooki, I LOVE the green babygro with the flower and bee? Where's it from? And why can't I be in the states dammit?!

It's a Gymboree, and looks like they have a sale going on right now. :thumbup:

https://www.gymboree.com/shop/dept_item.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446013929&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306267930&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395917465&bmUID=1367078231438&productSizeSelected=0&fit_type=


----------



## Aurora_rose

highhopes19 said:


> Aurora_rose said:
> 
> 
> This is what i bought our little one as a coming home outfit
> 
> Lol that's brilliant!! Love it! XxxClick to expand...


Haha thank you, thought he could make a grand entrance x


----------



## bubbles82

Loving all that gear Fortune Cooki! I really love the ladybird and caterpillar outfits, are those Gymboree too? Can't seem to find those on their site.


----------



## Louise88

babydevil1989 said:


> )
> 
> 
> 
> :

Omg you have to tell me where you bought this baby grow from! My oh is obsessed with guitars so I know he'd love this if we found out we were having a boy :D


----------



## babydevil1989

asda £5 :) x


----------



## babydevil1989

i got some more stuff delivered!!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

bubbles82 said:


> Loving all that gear Fortune Cooki! I really love the ladybird and caterpillar outfits, are those Gymboree too? Can't seem to find those on their site.

Caterpillar is Gyboree (A few different types of outfits):

https://www.gymboree.com/shop/dept_outfit.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524445972069&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306235069

https://www.gymboree.com/shop/dept_outfit.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524445972068&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374305287117

Ladybug is Carter's: 

https://www.carters.com/carters/4-Piece-Outfit-Set/VM_121B480,default,pd.html?dwvar_VM__121B480_color=Red&cgid=&start=


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks for the links, caterpillar sold out though :(

I'd spend a fortune in that store if they still had it in the UK!


----------



## darkriver

This is everything so far.
 



Attached Files:







881990_243397632464391_2046327621_o.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## exoticsiren

Herse a few things me and oh bought


i have more but didnt take pics


----------



## babydevil1989

i got these thru today all this for £2.74 off of ebay :)


----------



## babydevil1989

wow exoticsiren you have been busy lol! gorgeous stuff x


----------



## ZoeyKaspian




----------



## little_cookie

Brought lots today myself!

Sheep romper and cardigan from next
2x sheep tops from nexts with matching joggers/leggings 
Plain white sleepers x8
Some plain white vests which im going to print images/slogans on to. 

And also ordered the Mama and Papas gingerbread bedding range for the cot :D


----------



## babydevil1989

iv been on holiday and bought some more stuff will post a pic later x


----------



## xxleannexx

Love this thread, will definitely add pictures when I start buying :)

Everyone's things are gorgeous x


----------



## babydevil1989

Anyone bought anything recently?! X


----------



## _Lexi_

This is maybe a third of her clothes, this is mainly her sleep suits and vests:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/8E2E88CB-D7CE-403E-BB76-F4AF81C32809-2695-000002C969912698.jpg
Everything else is about to be ironed. 
This is her moses basket for downstairs, gliding crib for our room, a small selection of her dresses that have been washed, her bouncer, a few of her toys and a couple of her blankets:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/CF07197A-9763-46ED-B0FD-F6E6FF6A1443-2695-000002C95BE252E0.jpg
Her bunny blanket, which matches the blue one that Joshua had:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/CFB25687-9078-4FEF-902B-F3A5A8D25DA4-2695-000002CBEDB9137B.jpg
And the start of her book collection:
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/79B3D38E-944E-4F5B-8D77-C612E9988021-2695-000002CCB253FCA0.jpg

That's our recent purchases!! x


----------



## catty

I loved that peace at last book!!


----------



## Pink Flowers

the clothes haha i got all this and it only cost £40 thats bundles of second hand stuff, new stuff and free stuff. newborn to - 3-6 months I think :rofl: 

I also have the pram etc etc but its in the loft :rofl:


----------



## _Lexi_

2nd lot of ironing done, 1 more lot to do!
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/C252E3D6-7110-4D85-9165-1AEF9802A4AB-4467-000003D2997EA86D.jpg

The peace at last book was actually mine from when I was little!! Collecting my pram at the weekend x


----------



## babydevil1989

Got my angelcare monitor today! Bargain too :)


----------



## _Lexi_

I got mine a few weeks ago, that was also a bargain :) got my pram yesterday :) I love it so much!! x


----------



## babydevil1989

Oh what did u get? Were using the same as we had for DS so no new pram for me :(

Just going to do a massive upload of all the clothes we have lol x


----------



## babydevil1989

here goes - 

baby gros


more babygros


outfits


more outfits


bibs and muzzys


vests and things 


random clothes and more muslins


monitor and a few toys DS has given to baby :cloud9:


not pictured but we have this bouncer -

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41YqZShZ8vL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

this play mat - 


aswell as this play mat -
https://www.oxfordpramcentre.co.uk/pram/admin/uploaded_photos/5581_10_big.jpg

a jumperoo -
https://www.mykiddistore.com/product_images/uploaded_images/ESP-Images/Image2/Jumperoo__66518.jpg

this crib-
https://www.preciouslittleone.com/images/products/prod_000000_bethany_crib.jpg

pushchair -
https://s7ondemand6.scene7.com//is/image/MothercareASE/lu1901_1?&$dw_large_mc$

a bumbo, a swing, a sterilizer, bottles ect ect 

most of this was DS' so its been pretty cheap this time around lol.


----------



## _Lexi_

I got the icandy peach jogger
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/74BC109C-8222-4158-A3F7-2D7DCC0B8069-5886-00000699BB002FCE.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/DB97B88C-6280-4CB2-8205-9BA5373D8B56-5886-0000069C587315EB.jpg

Got my changing bag today, its just a babasling paternity bag, so that oh wont mind using it (wishful thinking I'm sure!!)

Sadly I think I've got everything apart from some cute hooded towelling robes. 

I love those boys clothes. The little dinosaur sleep suits are gorgeous, and I love little boys in dungarees!! 

I already had a bumbo I bought when pregnant with Joshua, just trying to find a cheap 2nd hand swing now x


----------



## babydevil1989

Ohh I like that pushchair! The dinosaur sleepsuits and trousers and dungarees were from ebay £3.20 I win the bundle for lol - there still on the next website too :) very happy mummy x


----------



## Pink Flowers

I don't normally like Icandy's but that is lovely! 

We bought our mattress yesterday so nothing exciting. I tried Oliver in the push chair we have got in kiddicare yesterday, his right at the top of the weight limit but it was easy to push still which I liked!


----------



## _Lexi_

I imagine trying to find a double that's easy to push is a bit of a nightmare! You gone for one seat over the other? I love the icandys, its the only expensive thing we've bought really. Most other bits are second hand or proper bargains :) we don't drive, so we walk everywhere, so needed something that could take a lot of heavy use over all terrain x


----------



## Pink Flowers

We got a single but I just wanted to try DS1 in it to see what it was like to push with a child in it :rofl:


I have the silver chassis, electric blue seat. and then the lime carry cot. 

Have added pictures. I am a little bit in love with it, I want it out but OH has said to leave it in the loft atm :haha:


----------



## _Lexi_

Love the colours! I was adamant I didn't just want a plain black pram, wanted some colour in there. That's good it's still easy to push with your son in it, will he need a buggy board or is he walking everywhere? I won't have mine at my house, its at my mums. When I go into labour my mum will bring the car seat and chassis, then the carrycot and stroller seat the next day. x


----------



## Pink Flowers

He walks every where, there is a buggy board that goes on it but you can't use it with the carry cot. He is also over 3ft, I am 5ft4 won't really work I don't think :rofl: I have reins for him, they are the little back pack ones, they have been a god send while I have been pregnant, I can also put his snacks in the back. So if he refuses to walk properly he will get them put on. :rofl:

One thing I didn't want is a black pram either. The good thing about the oyster is you just buy new colour packs to go on it, which is good as I had 6 prams with Oliver. :blush: just because I didn't like the colours


----------



## Pink Flowers

Oh and ours is in the loft in the box, my family are too far to keep it at theirs, I dont have the car seat tho, thats at my friends as she is giving us hers.


----------



## babydevil1989

i love those colours too pink flowers - makes me wish i was getting a new pushchair :( buuuut we dont need one DS' old one was only used for like 2 months so is practically brand new!! x


----------



## Aurora_rose

I bought this mural for the wall in his bedroom as i have all winnie the pooh bedding!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Aurora_rose

This is his baby cupboard &#128563; my mam thinks i have a wet wipe obsession!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 55


----------



## babydevil1989

Lol I also have loads of baby wipes stockpiled - did the same with DS Nd they lasted a good 10 months!!! :wacko:

I love that mural its lovely x


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have no wipes yet, I am still using them for DS's face so I will just buy more when I need them. :haha:


----------



## Worriedk

Anyone have the unisex guess how much I love you sleepsuit from sainsburys?


----------



## Mummy Bean

OMG zoeycaspian wherr did u get that zombie tshirt...i want one...it sooo cool.


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Mummy Bean said:


> OMG zoeycaspian wherr did u get that zombie tshirt...i want one...it sooo cool.

Here you go! :)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BTKF72Q

They have mommy ones too! Not just daddy!

https://www.amazon.com/My-Baby-Rocks-Unisex-Baby-Zombie/dp/B00BTL092I/ref=pd_sbs_a_4
https://www.amazon.com/My-Baby-Rocks-Unisex-Baby-Zombie/dp/B00BTL0CPC/ref=pd_sbs_a_1


----------



## Nela

Ohhh such lovely items on here! Baby stuff is fun to buy! We have done most of our shopping online though as we honestly hate shopping. :haha: 

Will get most of the pics up when we can get the nursery sorted but here are a few things we got for baby:

Big items:

The nursery furniture... Going for a sort of Beatrix Potter vibe :thumbup:

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/babyroom.jpg

Our car seat... It's got lil colored stripes in it, hard to see...

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/carseat.jpg

The highchair. Our dining room colors are also in the grays, creams and blue/gray shades...

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/highchair.jpg

This Cosatto changing/bathing unit. OH and I both have bad back issues so we couldn't be bothered leaning over our bath and the sinks are too small to use. We'll be keeping this in the baby's room. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/easi_peasi.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/easi_peasi2.jpg

Our moses basket which is simple but a tad more frilly than I'd like :haha:

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/mosesbasket.jpg

And our lovely Cosatto Cuddle Monster pushchair...

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/cosattochair.jpg

We also recently purchased a few clothes items off ebay...

Such as these adorable lil sock slipper things:

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/slippers3.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/slippers2.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/slippers1.jpg

These 2 adorable bunny outfits:

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/bunny1.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/bunny2.jpg

This awesome monster hat to match the pushchair:

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/monsterhat.jpg

and this adorable doggy bib:

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/T2eC16VHJHEE9ny2rTiHBQ-CCgCeh60_12.jpg

We also decided to purchase a proper bedding set as we've altered our nursery plans a bit and this will fit perfectly:

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/LadyBinkyTags/Bubbles/silvercloud-bedding-blue_2.jpg

Some days ago, the medical company delivered some supplies for my GD and I found this in the box and squealed. It's soft yellow, with white and beige stripes in front. It's really really soft:

https://i867.photobucket.com/albums/ab238/NelaBunneh/Lil%20Bun/toy1.jpg

I think you can all tell by now how much I love bunnies! :haha: That's it for now, the rest of the stuff needs to be photographed :haha: 

Are our kids spoiled or what? Hehehehe. :happydance:


----------



## Dream.dream

This is the only thing I've bought for baby so far because I dot know the sex. But couldn't pass it up it was too funny

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f134/8snap8/4D0435C2-FFFE-4CB8-934C-7B1DF1595A48-368-0000002C1D743785.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

_Lexi_ said:


> I got the icandy peach jogger
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/74BC109C-8222-4158-A3F7-2D7DCC0B8069-5886-00000699BB002FCE.jpg
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y107/ducksdontquack/DB97B88C-6280-4CB2-8205-9BA5373D8B56-5886-0000069C587315EB.jpg
> 
> Got my changing bag today, its just a babasling paternity bag, so that oh wont mind using it (wishful thinking I'm sure!!)
> 
> Sadly I think I've got everything apart from some cute hooded towelling robes.
> 
> I love those boys clothes. The little dinosaur sleep suits are gorgeous, and I love little boys in dungarees!!
> 
> I already had a bumbo I bought when pregnant with Joshua, just trying to find a cheap 2nd hand swing now x

I'm looking at the Icandy peach jogger too. I don't know why it didn't occur to be that I could pick different colours for the carrycot and pushchair! Do you know if the peach2 seats/carrycots are interchangeable with the jogger?


----------



## _Lexi_

I know you can switch between the peach and the peach jogger, BUT the jogger is a Matt chrome, and the 4 wheeler is a shiny chrome, so it won't match. Our stockist said no one else had ordered different colours. We ordered it in cranberry, then when the loganberry came out I was in love. So yeah, they might fit into the adaptors, but it might look a bit odd with the different finishes. x


----------



## ickle pand

That's a good point about the finishes, I hadn't thought of that. I'm tempted to buy the carry cot and wait and see what flavour we get before we buy the seat. More options to mull over :)


----------



## _Lexi_

I think you can buy the carrycots seperately, but pretty sure you can only buy the seat unit with the chassis. If you're buying new. Just remember some of the icandys can have up to 4 month wait lists as well. We just got ours all together with the car seat as our stockist had a fantastic deal going. I do remember asking if we'd be able to buy the seat unit on its own in loganberry at a later date if we wanted that as well and they said no, unless you buy 2nd hand x


----------



## JessicaAnne

Double pushchair, phil and teds explorer 3. Won it for £60 with the doubles kit, cocoon and raincover :happydance:

Cute socks and headband set!

And her coming home outfit :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqZHJEMFF)euiT2YBRkh33y4yQ~~60_12.JPG
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 13









$T2eC16JHJGEFFm0Z(Mk8BRio0Os2tw~~60_12.JPG
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9









girls-daisy-duck-bodysuit-and-tutu-set.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydevil1989

lovely stuff ladies!

i bought 4 tshirts in sainsburys sale for £3.

i also got 2 bundles of 0-3 months - for £2.50 each!


----------



## CamelD

29 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## exoticsiren

Ordered some rompers an outfits:) cant wait till they arrive!


----------



## exoticsiren




----------



## Lilianita

Exoticsiren they are so cute!


----------



## LockandKey

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/coc7091-862-big_zpsf84e98aa.jpg
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/20158740013732p_zps7d84f80e.jpg

sleepers, onesies both long sleeved and short sleeved, pants, sets, cardigans, and hoodies all ranging from newborn to 12 months
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/226745_3213221306031_1721483865_n_zpsfce9b188.jpg
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/600561_3213231786293_1772533377_n_zpsc6aed330.jpg
https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/295676_3213321868545_1963190026_n_zps0e4999a5.jpg

also bought a hanging closet organizer, socks, hats, pacifiers, a bottle brush, bottle drying rack, a nursing cover, changing pad covers, a mattress pad, and started stocking up on wipes and diapers in various sizes


----------



## babydevil1989

next dungarees both of these and a tank top for 99p!!


----------



## babydevil1989

nappy stash (waiting on 6 in the post!!)


----------



## LockandKey

just got this in the mail today! It's JJ Cole diaper bag, and it's HUGE!!! Big enough for both of my kids things, and my own, has sooooo many pockets, comes with its own changing pad and shoulder strap extender, and as an added bonus, looks just like a regular purse!!! Ahh, so in love!
 



Attached Files:







1002065_3241435771375_1443499290_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydevil1989

oops just had to order DS some shoes from next and stumbled across the newborn stuff :blush:

https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/G38/shotview/634/792-435-G38s.jpg

https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X51/shotview/2888/770-575-X51s.jpg


----------



## babydevil1989

looks lovely lockandkey x


----------



## LockandKey

does a new hair color for a much needed makeover count? :haha:

Thank you babydevil :) love the rainbow sleep suit, and the hot air balloons are adorable! Looks like you have a nice start to a cloth stash, I especially like the spring green with stars. Oh CD's are so addictive!


----------



## babydevil1989

lol yes very addicitive!! just waiting on 10 more in the post then i have a good stash but no doubt il buy more! :blush:


----------



## aimee_1691

Will add some pics later :)


----------



## exoticsiren

Clothes and headbands... baby has about 60!:)


----------



## exoticsiren

bibs headbands and fairy outfit for first photos..well one of her outfits:)


----------



## kaleirafinn

Oh I never noticed this thread before :D
I got these the other day in a bundle for £6, all look brand new and have been worn once or twice, there was another as well but I can't find a picture and they're packed away now.
https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X51/shotview/3892/780-004-X51s.jpg
https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X51/shotview/902/128-212-X51s.jpg
https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X51/shotview/2902/135-320-X51s.jpg
https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X51/shotview/904/792-008-X51s.jpg

Bought I <3 Mummy and an I <3 Daddy vests from Tesco the other day. As well as this tshirt.
https://www.clothingattesco.com/content/ebiz/clothingattesco/invt/km313175/km313175_ps.jpg

Other things we have:
https://www.blogbybaby.com/wp-content/uploads/blogger/tt_bottles.jpg I do regret not waiting and getting the blue.
https://asda.scene7.com/is/image/Asda/?layer=0&size=430,430&layer=1&src=2674205&size=430,430&resMode=sharp&op_usm=1.1,0.5,0,0&defaultimage=default_details_GM
This moses basket but with a dark stand.
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41NLtmdqOsL._SX182_SH35_.jpg
These little shoes, I got 2 pairs for when he outgrows the first :)
Have some other things as well, I'll take photos later.


----------



## kaleirafinn

I realised I have a few photos already-


----------



## babydevil1989

Ohhh I love that blanket x


----------



## kaleirafinn

Thank you, it was from TK Maxx, they have loads of lovely ones in there :)


----------



## Thyite

wow those penguin shoes are so cute! (I melt whenever I see something with snowflakes or something else connected to winter:blush: )


----------



## kaleirafinn

They're from TK Maxx as well. We had been going to buy similar ones online for £21 so I was pleased to find those for £6 :)


----------



## aimee_1691

My pram came today :)


----------



## jennyb86uk

https://[url=https://postimg.org/image/rz9vippwt/][img]https://s22.postimg.org/rz9vippwt/photo.png[/url] https://s22.postimg.org/6tko1v4h9/photo.jpg https://s22.postimg.org/su10ihn59/photo_1.jpg

https://s22.postimg.org/rz9vippwt/photo.jpg

Heres some pictures of my favourite things. So proud of how the nursery turned out :haha:


----------



## kaleirafinn

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/412b5XTBlkL._SX280_SY418_SH35_.jpg
https://www.clothingattesco.com/content/ebiz/clothingattesco/invt/kb310017/kb310017_pl.jpg
https://www.clothingattesco.com/content/ebiz/clothingattesco/invt/kb139185/kb139185_pl.jpg
https://s7ondemand6.scene7.com//is/image/MothercareASE/lr1897_1?&$dw_extralarge_mc$
https://s7ondemand6.scene7.com//is/image/MothercareASE/lk0639_1?&$dw_extralarge_mc$


----------



## babydevil1989

lovely stuff - i haven't bought anything as im waiting for MA to come through but im sure i will soon x


----------



## kaleirafinn

https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/1BV%200176671%20002%2069%200730%205.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=5&call=url[file:/product/large]
https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/V25%200171829%20006%2000%200000%200.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=0&call=url[file:/product/large]
https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/V25%200171837%20006%2000%200000%200.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=0&call=url[file:/product/large]
https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/V25%200171838%20006%2000%200000%200.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=0&call=url[file:/product/large]
https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/1BV%200186855%20002%2080%203648%208.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=8&call=url[file:/product/large]
Got all this from H&M yesterday as I had a gift card. I got myself 2 maternity tops as well :)


----------



## ames_x

https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/786009400?hei=1280&icc=sRGB%20IEC61966-2.1&iccEmbed=1
https://imagesmat.ctscdn.com/media/d/330/462/9849485f-1c7e-4d6b-9287-58c2561578cd/stripe-knit-blanket.jpg
https://imagesmat.ctscdn.com/media/d/330/462/6aea28cb-7a89-480d-ab28-b5735c83e770/cable-knit-blanket.jpg


----------



## kaleirafinn

They're gorgeous ames, where's the third one from?


----------



## babydevil1989

wheres the second blanket from? x


----------



## Mrs A

babydevil1989 said:


> wheres the second blanket from? x

Second one is matalan.....I have it xx


----------



## Isabelle'smum

Ooo lovely stuff! :)

Here's a few of ours..quite impressed with the money we've saved.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-21 14.36.02.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 14









IMG_20130721_144736.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13









IMG_20130721_144807.JPG
File size: 74 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ames_x

First one is from Mamas and Papas the other 2 from Matalan :flower:


----------



## bubbles82

kaleirafinn said:


> https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/1BV%200176671%20002%2069%200730%205.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=5&call=url[file:/product/large]
> https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/V25%200171829%20006%2000%200000%200.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=0&call=url[file:/product/large]
> https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/V25%200171837%20006%2000%200000%200.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=0&call=url[file:/product/large]
> https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/V25%200171838%20006%2000%200000%200.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=0&call=url[file:/product/large]
> https://lp.hm.com/hmprod?set=key[source],value[/model/2013/1BV%200186855%20002%2080%203648%208.jpg]&set=key[rotate],value[]&set=key[width],value[]&set=key[height],value[]&set=key[x],value[]&set=key[y],value[]&set=key[type],value[STILL_LIFE_FRONT]&hmver=8&call=url[file:/product/large]
> Got all this from H&M yesterday as I had a gift card. I got myself 2 maternity tops as well :)

Random question but are the little booties mice? I'm looking for some mouse shoes/booties, not sure if these are mouse or teddy! Not that I've seen them in my local H&M anyway!


----------



## britt1986

The big stuff we have so far. waiting to do clothes shopping and bedding until we find out the sex the 15th of next month.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi, I'm only 11 weeks but I've baught theses items second hand almost brand new:thumbup:

Except for the pump its brand new.



I also have some unisex outfits ill upload later :)


----------



## Pink Flowers

https://imagesmat.ctscdn.com/media/d/330/462/9849485f-1c7e-4d6b-9287-58c2561578cd/stripe-knit-blanket.jpg

https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore7.00.00.561/ExtendedSitesCatalogAssetStore/images/catalog/groeggthermoma/groeggthermoma_l.jpg

https://www.lamazetoys.co.uk/ekmps/shops/lamaze/images/lamaze-p-g-rusty-the-robot-toy-in-stock-now-739-p.jpg

https://www.lamazetoys.co.uk/ekmps/shops/lamaze/images/lamaze-play-grow-olivia-the-owl-655-p.jpg


----------



## ajksand

babydevil1989 said:


> oops just had to order DS some shoes from next and stumbled across the newborn stuff :blush:
> 
> https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/G38/shotview/634/792-435-G38s.jpg
> 
> https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X51/shotview/2888/770-575-X51s.jpg


i just have to know where to get the striped footed pj's?


----------



## Thyite

I think they're from Next :)


----------



## ajksand

Thyite said:


> I think they're from Next :)

what is next? never heard of them


----------



## bubbles82

ajksand said:


> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> I think they're from Next :)
> 
> what is next? never heard of themClick to expand...

It's a UK store. May be able to order from their website if outside of the UK.


----------



## ickle pand

Next have just had their summer sale so they're not available anymore. I have seen that set on eBay though.


----------



## Thyite

ajksand said:


> Thyite said:
> 
> 
> I think they're from Next :)
> 
> what is next? never heard of themClick to expand...

Looks like they don't sell that pj's anymore, but they have lots of other cute stuff :happydance: I think you can order clothes here: Next


----------



## Isabelle'smum

Lovely stuff. Love the next babygrows!

We bought some of our nursery range the other day and our car seat..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130727_123132.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ajksand

Thanks ladies I will have to check them out & see if they ship to the us.


----------



## Thyite

https://www.babystoreisernia.it/img/p/1729-4009-thickbox.jpg


----------



## babydevil1989

sorry yes they are next x


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I just bought a nursing pillow, baby sling, and udder cover for just the price of shipping. Start here and use the promo code WTE. I think that will work for the other sites (https://www.sevenslings.com/, https://www.nursingpillow.com/), but it also gives you another promo code to use for more stuff.

It's all part of a promo for breastfeeding month.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Pers

I have seen the "free" links posted several times on here in various spots. Does anyone actually have experience with using these products? The sling reviews are terrible! I almost bought a nursing pillow but can't find any real reviews so am hesitant.


----------



## Nela

Pers said:


> I have seen the "free" links posted several times on here in various spots. Does anyone actually have experience with using these products? The sling reviews are terrible! I almost bought a nursing pillow but can't find any real reviews so am hesitant.

My rule of thumb: If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is. Personally, I haven't bothered with any of those things.


----------



## erinprime

The 'free' things are kind of a scam (Carseat Canopy, Udder Covers, Seven Slings, and Nursing Pillow). They ALWAYS have some kind of free promotion, they just make money by charging high shipping costs. You do actually get the item, they are just not high quality from what I have read. I haven't actually purchased any myself... but I keep getting coupon codes and gift cards to those sites out of the blue and their reviews on amazon are not stellar.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I've actually received my nursing pillow I wasn't that impressed its tiny!


----------

